# 7D or 70D?



## toughsamurai (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

Currently I am having an EOS T3i/600D, I am thinking of upgrading it.
I am not a professional photographer but I like to shoot sports and wild life.
I am not an enthusiast of shooting videos.
Little bit confused with 7D and 70D which one to buy, as of price both are pity much the same.

*70D over 7D is:*
AF on Video
HDR
Better ISO
Wi-Fi (not worried much because I shoot in RAW and it need post production)
Touch screen (this is a great negative for me, I like the old fashion buttons)
Flip out screen (Good for videos)


*7D over 70D is:*
8 fps
Metal body
No touch screen

I have attached some of my works!


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 9, 2013)

I would go with the 70D.

The 7D is an awesome camera and I use mine all the time but I would opt to go with the newer camera with the better sensor.


----------



## Lumens (Sep 9, 2013)

I have used a T2i for a couple years and just purchased a 7D.  Everyone seems to prefer the 70D and I can't speak to that much other than it appears to me to be more designed towards the video rather than single shot.  I also hear it has a new sensor - that sounds good but it is still a crop sensor so I am still skeptical as to how much better it really is.  I am waiting to see better reports and comparisons come out.

I doubt you can go wrong with either, but what I like about the 7D is that it is a camera designed for what I do - mostly Outdoor Daylight Sports and Wildlife (sound familiar). The thing to remember is the 7D has the same sensor as the T3i or in my case T2i.  I find the excellent AF and the fps of the 7D to be exactly what I wanted. The rugged build I am not fearful of outdoor showers, etc.  It is well suited for outdoor use and the possible abuse that may come with that.  I am very happy with the 7D and am now saving up for better glass.

I found the T2i just too slow - try to capture a bird in flight using continuous mode and after two shots it locks up and the screen says "wait" while it processes.  I like to shoot both wildlife and landscape.  So as the sensors are the same I keep my 17-70 Sigma I like for landscape shots on the T2i and my 70-300 EF lens on the 7D for if I see some wildlife activity I want to capture.  This is working very well for me.

Nice shots, by the way.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 9, 2013)

Just because it has touch screen does not mean you have to use it.


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 9, 2013)

Wifi might not be a selling point for the camera. But to be honest if I had it I would use it a lot. Touch screen isn't big either but like said already you don't have to use it.


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Sep 9, 2013)

I have the 7D and its simply an amazing camera, I can't comment on the 70D as I've never used one. If you are wanting a camera for sports or anything fast moving you will not be disappointed with the 7D, it's lightning quick to focus and 8fps as well.


----------



## weepete (Sep 9, 2013)

The weatherproofing on the 7D is a big plus for me, but the increase in ISO and better noise reduction is a really big plus. Afaik the 70D only shoots at a couple of FPS behind the 7D too so its not far behind in the machine gunning stakes either.


----------



## Hof8231 (Sep 9, 2013)

Danmunro_nz said:


> I have the 7D and its simply an amazing camera, I can't comment on the 70D as I've never used one. If you are wanting a camera for sports or anything fast moving you will not be disappointed with the 7D, it's lightning quick to focus and 8fps as well.



The 70D has 1 FPS less and its AF is just as quick, not to mention the better sensor. I rented it for a Phillies game I went to the other day and I loved how it performed. Plus OP, you say the touch screen is a negative for you, and while you don't have to use it, I think you'll find yourself using it more than you think. I sure did. I don't see literally any reason to buy the 7D over the 70D, especially with the 70D being cheaper. The 7D might be slightly more "rugged" but unless you Gronk Spike your 70D on the sidewalk, I think you'll be ok.

edit: Also, OP, I really like your pictures you posted!


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Sep 10, 2013)

Hof8231 said:


> The 70D has 1 FPS less and its AF is just as quick, not to mention the better sensor. I rented it for a Phillies game I went to the other day and I loved how it performed. Plus OP, you say the touch screen is a negative for you, and while you don't have to use it, I think you'll find yourself using it more than you think. I sure did. I don't see literally any reason to buy the 7D over the 70D, especially with the 70D being cheaper. The 7D might be slightly more "rugged" but unless you Gronk Spike your 70D on the sidewalk, I think you'll be ok.
> 
> edit: Also, OP, I really like your pictures you posted!



70D sounds like a good piece of kit then.


----------



## kay1547 (Sep 10, 2013)

I never used a 7d or even bothered to read specs on it, but i do have a 70d (for a week now) and LOVE it. I first bought a t2i then moved to a t4i for the video auto focus (which is kinda okay) but the 70d gave me almost everything i could ask for in a DSLR, well better ISO performance would be nice, but required full frame.
I love the 7fps with almost 3x the buffer of the t4i for sports photography, WiFi is great for capturing animals if you need to hide the camera closer, but what does suck if your using it for image transferring, it will only do 1920x1280 resolution, not full resolution.
A great feature i discovered is you can set which size raw and jpeg to record, for most shots i like to set it to 11MB raw and 1920x1280 jpeg, for the important pics i may crop i use 20MB raw.
the video noise is much better then the t4i, I did a quick test in the kitchen and was very pleased with the results. on the t4i above 1600 ISO for video to me is to much, on the 70d i was able to go to 6400 and was still more pleased with results.
if you do any video, you may like that you can grab focus by pressing on the screen.

my only first complaint i have on the 70d is the LCD will not auto off when you put your face up to it, however with the added LCD on top you really dont need the main LCD on as much.

I havent even tried yet, but you can micro adjust lenses if you find its slightly off.

My reasons for upgrading might not be the same as yours, but if you want i can tell you what i know or found out about this camera, and if you want me to test something just ask, heck i may learn something new too.


----------



## toughsamurai (Sep 10, 2013)

After reading all this replies, I have decided to go with 70D!
Thank you very much for the guidance .


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 10, 2013)

toughsamurai said:


> After reading all this replies, I have decided to go with 70D!
> Thank you very much for the guidance .



Good choice. You will be very happy with it.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 10, 2013)

Be sure to let us know what you think of it!



toughsamurai said:


> After reading all this replies, I have decided to go with 70D!
> Thank you very much for the guidance .


----------



## Lumens (Sep 10, 2013)

dascrow said:


> Be sure to let us know what you think of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly,  Like I said I doubt you could go wrong with either, good choice either way.  But let us know - How is the ISO performance and picture quality.  I purchased my 7D before the 70D was out, but I knew it was coming.  I found a great deal on a refurbished 7D and love it - it came in like brand new.  My choice after looking at specs was affected by the savings in the refurbished, not sure which I would choose now as I have not heard or seen any reports on the ISO performance and picture quality of the 70D.  I may need to do some surfing (Google/Utube) to find some reports.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 10, 2013)

kay1547 said:


> I never used a 7d or even bothered to read specs on it, but i do have a 70d (for a week now) and LOVE it. I first bought a t2i then moved to a t4i for the video auto focus (which is kinda okay) but the 70d gave me almost everything i could ask for in a DSLR, well better ISO performance would be nice, but required full frame.
> I love the 7fps with almost 3x the buffer of the t4i for sports photography, WiFi is great for capturing animals if you need to hide the camera closer, but what does suck if your using it for image transferring, it will only do 1920x1280 resolution, not full resolution.
> A great feature i discovered is you can set which size raw and jpeg to record, for most shots i like to set it to 11MB raw and 1920x1280 jpeg, for the important pics i may crop i use 20MB raw.
> the video noise is much better then the t4i, I did a quick test in the kitchen and was very pleased with the results. on the t4i above 1600 ISO for video to me is to much, on the 70d i was able to go to 6400 and was still more pleased with results.
> ...



To turn the LCD display off, you simply push the INFO button.


----------

